# Charley Johns - 2007/2008 to August 17th 2011 - <3



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It is with a heavy heart that I bring news to you all of Charley's passing. He passed some time between his last feeding at 10am and 12pm this afternoon, snug in his hedgie stocking from Nikki and warm on his heating pad in the comfortable darkness of his cage. This is not a surprise, but it is still a shock of sorts because there was always the hope that there would be a miracle and he would pull through somehow. Hope can be a very painful thing.

Charley is survived by his adopted hedgie brothers Mac & Dougie, and his feline cousins Jack & Shelby. He leaves behind a hedgie-mommy and hedgie-daddy who loved him very much. I don't think my son is quite old enough to grasp the concept of death, but I know this will affect him as he cared for Charley too.

He will be laid to rest beside another beloved family pet who passed earlier this year and as soon as I can find one, he will have a marker above his resting site. As death is necessary for rebirth, so will Charley be laid to rest in the arms of the Earth and escorted across the Rainbow Bridge by his fellow creatures on his way to a life free of illness and pain, where treats are plentiful, and it is always warm and safe.

For those who did not know, Charley has been sick for the past several weeks, and I suspect he suffered a stroke, and combined with a confirmed URI and a case of mites it was just too much for him. There may have been other factors that contributed to his passing, and I have weighed the option of a necropsy and determined that it would be more than I can handle right now.

Charley was approximately three years old, though he could have been close to four. He came to my family from a pet store who estimated his age at one year but did not know for sure, and we brought him home in late 2008.

Please say a prayer or send positive energies to Charley's spirit as he makes the transition and leaves this life behind.

Rest in Peace my darling, you have been my best friend and no one could ask for anything more than you and your love.

[attachment=0:16ptm850]IMG_4466.jpg[/attachment:16ptm850]


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Alastrina-
I have been following Charley's progress very closely, I was really pulling for him. I hope in this time of grieving you can find some comfort in the great care and love you showed Charley. You both will be in my thoughts. 
Sandy


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Charley was most certainly loved and cared for like no other. I refrained from posting as I am horrible at speaking sometimes when it comes to such matters but I kept up to date with it all. I can't imagine a hedgie parent doing anything more for their little one then you did. Though his final weeks may have been tough they most certainly assured him he was loved.

You gave your hedgehog the best gift you can and that's unconditional and unquestioned loved and showed him each and every feeding that was so very true.

I know how difficult it is to lose a loved one and how it leaves a void, but rejoicing in the fact that he passed with minimal to no suffering and knowing he was loved is a comfort.

I am certain Charley has found his place in the afterlife where he can run on his wheel and devour all the meal worms he wishes and thinks fondly of the life which his loving parents gave him


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news. Sending you my thoughts and wishes. I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Charlie's passing. 

You did everything you could for him. He fought long and hard. Poor little guy.

Hugs to you and your whole family.

Donna


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he was loved very, very much and that is what matters most. i will remember the brave little Charley.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry! We all loved him so much and were hoping for the best... I hope you can take comfort in knowing that you did everything you could have done, and in his own way little Charley knew it.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news - I, too, had been hoping that little Charley would pull through somehow. You truly did everything you could do for him, and then some. I'm sure that when he passed he was warm and safe, and knew how much his hedgie-mommy loved him. 

Sending lots of warm wishes and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear of Charley's passing. RIP little one, and hugs to you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry, RIP little guy we'll all miss you.
Hugs Larry


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweet Charley. I'm so, so sorry. I know how much you loved him. He will be missed. Personally, he will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone, for everything you have done to help Charley and I, and all of your thoughts and prayers for him. 

PJ, as soon as I can get ahold of myself, I'm going to look for a picture, and I'm wondering if you would have an open slot for a small painting? I'd like to get one made as a memorial for Charley probably the smallest size (5x7). I just can't go through his pictures right now...

~Katie


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Charley's passing. You were such a wonderful mom to him and I hope you know that you did absolutely everything you could-- it was just his time to join his friends and family in heaven. Now you will have a guardian angel always looking over you.

We send comfort and healing thoughts as you and your family cope with Charley's passing and we will also keep Charley in our thoughts and prayers as he crosses the Rainbow bridge.

*hugs*


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

this leaves a Charley-sized hole in my heart. he was so beautiful & had such a great personality. i loved knowing him through your stories & pictures & videos. i know how well he was loved. i know how much he loved you! it feels so hollow to know he is gone but i am relieved he is no longer struggling through his days & you not longer have to go through each moment, wondering what might happen - good or bad. he has all my positive energy & love to accompanying him...& Atty & Mac will be waiting to say hello...as i bet Snarf & Ralph & many of the other beloved hedgies will as well. he will not be alone. he has very good hedgie company... & i send you & your family just as much energy & love. BIG BIG BIG BIG HUGS.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how special he was to you and your family. I'm praying for you and your family. Just know that Charley is probably rolling around in mealies right now, running around on soft, green grass and at total peace. God bless you and your family.

Hugs.
Rainy


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, poor Charley. You did everything right for him, and he passed in the comfort of his own bed. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm positive that Charley knew just how much you love him, and I bet he's smiling down on you now. I'll say a special prayer for him and you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Charley was a beautiful boy.

Hugs


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of Charley's passing, he fought long and hard.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I`m so sorry about Charley passing and about everything the 2 of you had to go through these last few weeks. You took amazing care of him and were a wonderful hedgie mommy. He was very lucky to have you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP Charley
I'm so sorry for your loss  You did all that you could. You're a great hedgie mama <3


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Sleep sweetly, Charley. You are loved. <3

Big hugs to you, Alastrina. This is never an easy thing to deal with, but you have a whole community of hedgie lovers to support you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry he didn't make it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. I was rooting for him to pull through and sad that he didn't make it. You took great care of him and he got to go on an adventure with you when you went through all that trouble to make sure he stayed with your family when you moved. I'm confident he knew how much he was loved. Then there was all the love and time he got when he was sick and he got to pass in the comfort of his home with his things. You did a lot for him. I really enjoyed hearing all about Charley and the pics you would post. He will be missed by many, even ones he never met in person.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I was hoping not to see a thread like this.  I saw the title and started tearing up.

Both you and Charley fought long & hard and he was so lucky to have a wonderful hedgie-mama like you in the good times and the bad. He really was a handsome little guy. Just think of all the pretty lady hedgehogs he gets to spend time with now! 

I know comforting words wont fill the hole in your heart, but do know that we are here for you. That's what families are for, right?  

My fiancé - who has been hearing about Charley for weeks now - and I (and Mildred, too!) send our love to both your family and Charley as he embarks on this wonderful afterlife adventure. You are in our thoughts. <3


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh my.. i have been absent and only just now came across this.. I am so sorry for your loss. but you and Charley put up the big fight and I know he lived a long happy life because of your efforts.
While loved ones are not always physically present, their love for us is eternally with us.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been on vacation for the past week, and as such, hadn't been able to get online much. I remember I did check at some point at the end of last week on Charley's post, hoping to see positive news. At the time, it was about the same, not really positive or negative. I logged on tonight to get caught up (8 pages!) and was heartbroken to see this as the fourth topic on the list.  I'm so sorry, Alastrina. *sends lots of hugs* I hope your other boys and animals can help the hurt at least a little. RIP Charley boy, you'll be so missed around here.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

RIP little guy...so sorry to read this update! What a little fighter he was and what a lucky boy to have such a dedicated momma. Hugs to you


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Pain can"t touch you now little man. Enjoy your mealies and enjoy the next life. 

Rest well sweet Charley.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! I was following Charley's thread every day, so very much hoping for improvement. And then I see this thread... 

You both fought so hard. SO hard... really, I can't imagine anyone ever being able to provide better care for him or do a better job of trying to make him better than you did. 

Hugs to you. Rest in peace Charley.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Rest in peace little prince.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor sweet little man. We will miss you Charley.
I am so sorry Alastrina. You did everything you could for him, and he knows that. He is watching over you from the other side of the rainbow bridge.

Lots of hugs


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

The last few weeks were a testament to Charley (and to everyone) how much you love him. You were a great friend and protector to him, and I know he knew that. Take comfort in knowing that those who get to go to the next stop are happy, it's just hard for those of us still here waiting to graduate. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way (and Charley's, but I'm sure he's too busy inhaling a never-ending supply of non-chub-inducing mealies to notice  ), know we are all here to support you!

Also, as is my tradition, I donated to a local rescue (in this case, my local exotics rescue, who is currently rehabilitating a rescued hedgie-- I requested the funds go directly to his care) in honor and celebration of Charley. God bless.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I've been following his thread everyday and I truely believed that he was going to make it. Because of that I was greatly sadened when I saw the title of this thread. He was a fighter, it was just his time. He doesn't have to suffer anymore and he passed on knowing how much he was loved. Take care of yourself, its really hard losing a loved one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so, so very sorry Alastrina. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Rest in Peace Charley.


----------

